# Dead Rising 2 running slow on my laptop



## Sinbane (Nov 20, 2010)

For some reason DR2 is running slow on my laptop, how can I fix that?

Laptop Specs:
Processer: Intel(R) Core i5 U520 @1.07 GHz 
RAM: 4.00 GB 
64 bit OS

Model: Alienware m11x


----------



## Smelge (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here, and say the minimum requirements are a 2.66Mhz processor and 3Gb RAM. Try using a proper PC.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here, and say the minimum requirements are a *2.66Mhz* processor and 3*Gb* RAM. Try using a proper PC.


 
Holy shit, 2.66MHz with 384MB of RAM?! Whew.

Obvious typos aside, that i5 can actually run the *2.4GHz* CPU's the requirements specify (and it's *2GB of RAM*, not 3). i5's a different architecture, much like a 3.0GHz Pentium D can't touch even a 2.4GHz Athlon X2. With Intel Turbo Boost, that CPU gets to 1.86GHz, which with the extra efficiency plus HyperThreading meets the requirements readily. The CPU runs at 1.07GHz while idle.

The major sticking point I see is the GeForce GT 335M, which isn't the most powerful video card out there. I guess it would narrow things down a little better if we knew in what way the game was running slowly, and when/where. Other info that would be nice would be anti-virus/anti-malware products you're using, as well as any other programs that are running when you try to play DR2. Also, have you tried turning down the graphics options in-game? That could have a great impact on the speed.


----------

